# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Vexed: Series:2

## N.Fan

Vexed: Series:2

BBC2 Wed 1st Aug 9pm

D.I. Jack Armstrong (Toby Stephens) has a new partner in the shape of D.I. Georgina Dixon ( Miranda Raison ).Armstrong is charming,disorganised and prone to laziness so it comes as no surprise that sparks fly when he's partnered with the ambitious and highly efficent Dixon.Episode one sees the duo tackle the murder of a cocky car salesman,but things are not quite as they seem.

----------


## tammyy2j

I liked Season 1 but now it wont be the same without Lucy Punch shame she left

----------

